# Mold in my Peppers?



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

I bought some Peppers yesterday and today I cut them. Inside all of them a fuzzy white and black mold was growing on the seed area. Should I toss them? Thanks


----------



## My_Three_Sons (Nov 4, 2006)

I toss them. I find this very annoying - buying peppers that look perfect and then there is mold inside! I don't think they'd make you sick, but I do find the flavour is affected.


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

I would toss them. Though if you cut out the mold completely and the rest of the pepper is ok it probably won't kill you to eat them.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Nutrition and Good Eating, home of all food posts


----------



## CookiePie (Jan 9, 2009)

I would want bring them back with my receipt, but I don't usually since it's a hassle. I wouldn't eat them though.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We have this happen sometimes, and we grow our own or get them from the CSA, so there's no receipt to bring it back.







I cut out the moldy seeds and membranes, and keep any of the pepper that's unaffected by the mold, and then wash the pepper well before eating it. We've been doing it that way for ages, and none of us have been adversely affected, and DH has a mold allergy so we'd KNOW if he'd eaten mold.

I think it's fine to keep them if the flesh of the pepper is not affected.


----------

